# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  bisnes fason

## klau dio

Mund te me  ndihmoni me informocion sesi mund te hap nje bisnes fason .....procedurat dhe si funksionon ?? Po mendoj te hap nje te tille ?

----------

